# Surface skimmer question



## Rasmusm (12 Mar 2014)

Hi all

Im looking to find a anonymous surface skimmer for my 72l tank 60x40x30cm high. 

I found this on ebay:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261042456674?cmd=VIDESC

Im not sure how it works? I want the skimmer on the inlet pipe that sucks down to the filter.
Also I want to have my spray bar along the back of my tank still.

The thing im unsure about is this:
Acrylic inflow and outflow pipe with build-in water skimmer - outflow pipe with build in skimmer?

Does that mean i will have to use the lily pipe, that I don't want to use?
Only wanted to use the inlet to remain my spraybar..

What do you think  ? Do you have any other good sugestions? Filter is a eheim 2075 with 16/22 tubes.

From Rasmus
Denmark


----------



## Lindy (12 Mar 2014)

I'm sure someone else on here is using that inlet/skimmer and are happy with it.


----------



## Rob P (12 Mar 2014)

Like in this thread?

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-glass-surface-skimming-pipework.30286/#post-322124

Steveno uses one, looks great. Search author 'Steveno' & thread 'My own iwagumi scape' in journals for pics of it on his tank


----------



## harryH (12 Mar 2014)

Okay, like I'm old fashioned and I have seen many well respected people on here (and elsewhere) using a skimmer, so what exactly are they supposed to do.

I've read they clear oil off the surface..really? Oil? what do some people feed?. Plant debris, well yes we all get some of that but it's easy to remove by hand or net and my experience of surface film is that a well balanced tank doesn't get one when it ages a bit.

Like everyone, I am learning all the time and would be pleased to try one but have never seen the need.

My present tank has a Koralia that ripples the surface and as a result there is no evidence of film and it works a treat at catching all but the very smallest loose leaves etc. So is it that I am missing the point?

Absolutely no disrespect intended to those using one.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Mar 2014)

Harry, save your money. If you are taking care of your plants you don't need a skimmer. It's difficult to get things right in a tank when using too much light, or when flow/distribution is marginal, or when CO2 is not quite right, or when there is a nutritional deficit. Any combination of these causes plants to degrade and the result is that their cells deteriorate. 

Every plant is made of oil. This should not be surprising. That's why you can go to the supermarket and buy olive oil, or corn oil or sunflower oil. You're made of oil too. Chickens are made of oil. So are cows. That's why you get really nice gravy when you cook them. What's the big deal?

Problem tanks get oil slicks and so instead of fixing the problems, which can be very complicated, it's just as easy to hide the symptoms by drawing off the surface.

Cheers,


----------



## harryH (12 Mar 2014)

Thanks Clive, 

Yes I do appreciate the plants are carbon / oil.

I love the Cows, Chickens and tasty gravy scenario

But now your answer to my question makes sense. I do have a smaller tank than most I suppose at around 80 ltrs so keeping things in check is slightly easier.

Thanks for all your help, I love reading your replies and have learned so much from them.

Harry.


----------



## Rasmusm (13 Mar 2014)

Thanks for your answers ! Apreciated much.

I am verry well aware of why the film forms in my tank, just cant get rid of it. And after skimming the tank daily for the past 1.5 year it gets a little old.. Recently moved to my girlfriens appartment and tank is still in my old apartment,  so its not every day I get to skimm it off the surface. And when I finally get there, there's alot of film..

The only thing I can think of I need is a bit more micro fert, but then again im currently dosing 1ppm of that iirc (rexolin is it called) is that enough?

No algaes or anything, a tiny bit bba on old leaves but I blame that to my waterchanges duing light on  Algaes on front glass takes month to develop..

Heres a small vid, tank is 72 liter, 8 hours of light I think and 12hours of co2, so co2 on 4 hours before light.. Kessil A150W Amazon 32w led ^

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/kessil-a150w-amazon-sun-review.20869/page-2

Video is at the buttom of the page.
This is how I dose.

Kno3 (No3) 40ppm
K2so4 (K) 60ppm
Kh2po4 (Po4) 10ppm
Mgso4 (Mg) 20ppm

Should be more than enough. After reading posts from clive I figured why not be absolutely sure theres enough ferts in the tank.. Plants grow crazy and fish dont bother about the amount, so I think im good here.

Filter is eheim 2075 / 1250lh
And koralia nano 900lh




Sorry for the size^ on my phone right now  introducing 3 Mikrogeophagus ramirezi hehe only pic I had


----------



## Rasmusm (13 Mar 2014)

And tbh I dont want a surface skimmer taking up space in my tank, if only I could figure out why it forms or what I need in the tank. Co2 runs stable I cant count the bubbles.. DC is yellow,  I dont even bother with it anymore. I believe co2 is at the point where fish thinks its almost too much, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Edvet (13 Mar 2014)

How often and how much water do you change?


----------



## Rasmusm (13 Mar 2014)

Around 65-70% twice a week... And film was back the day after.. Lately I only manage 1 x water change a week because of moving to my Gf, and tbh I dont see any difference in the film because of that.


----------



## harryH (13 Mar 2014)

Hi Rasmusm,

That's some really good growth you have there, the plants look great and very healthy..

In my own tank I tend to control the amount of plant growth floating on the surface. You have a huge aponogeton there which is lovely but the problem I find is that such an amount of floating leaves inhibits the amount of surface ripple I get from my Koralia. This then tends to create surface 'dead spots' which in turn trap and hold any debris.

Nothing scientific there you understand It's just the way I do it.

Harry.


----------



## Rasmusm (13 Mar 2014)

Thanks Harry  yea that aponogeton tends to grow a bit huge  ...

I tried to face my koralia upwards, but seems to go down in "neutral" position after some time, I guess the suction cup can't handle the weight of it pointing upwards, hope you understand 

Also I have a thing for sword plants, blocking tons of flow, but I still feel the flow is plenty enough for distributing nutrients and co2 around the tank atm


----------



## harryH (13 Mar 2014)

Rasmusm said:


> I tried to face my koralia upwards, but seems to go down in "neutral" position after some time, I guess the suction cup can't handle the weight of it pointing upwards, hope you understand



I have my Koralia at the very surface of the water with the sucker half out and the rear of the pump partially above the surface.

Harry


----------



## harryH (13 Mar 2014)

http://s245.photobucket.com/user/crested-2008/media/Alicias 40th/Surfacewater002.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Rasmusm (14 Mar 2014)

Oh yea I see, I have a lot of evaporation,  not sure it'll work. Also my spray bar is in the way


----------



## harryH (14 Mar 2014)

Rasmusm said:


> Oh yea I see, I have a lot of evaporation, not sure it'll work. Also my spray bar is in the way



Yes a spray bar on the surface will work fine, the plus point I find for Koralia is that the work a bit like a skimmer in that they collect any floating debris apart from the really small stuff whereas your spray bar won't of course.

I have my spray bar below the Koralia half way up the rear of the tank.

You will have more evaporation as you say, having an open top plus,me being retired  I am at home all day to potter about and once the pump sucks air (not very often) I am there to top up.

Harry.


----------

